# SPITFIRE TRANSFERS....



## Sailor. (Jun 6, 2005)

Do any of the UK's mail order firms make a set of decals in 1/72 to make Spitfire AG-M as flown by Wing Commander 'Sailor' Malan


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't know, but ou could make your own or try the internet. Last year at Flying Legends there was a stall selling transfers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2005)

www.misterkit.com has loads of model kits accessories. Try there, Im not sure if its UK based though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

You might have to make some, try this site - http://www.best1hobby.com/html/eaglestrike/eg72.html


----------



## Sailor. (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks chaps, most appreciated.


----------

